# Slate VCC Thoughts



## Giant_Shadow (May 20, 2014)

Looking for thoughts and input on the Slate VCC or any other console simulation software. Is the cpu usage low ? I have a UA Apollo and probably could go with UA plugin in some form but am thinking about the Slate. Thank you.


----------



## dryano (May 20, 2014)

No, the CPU usage is not low. Its pretty high in fact, if you have many channels and load the channel plugin in everyone of them. I would not use it, while I am in the "midi world", just with pre-bounced audio tracks. But that applies for mixing to me in general.

VCC does a kind of glueing and rounding to the mix. That can be something really great if your mix feels a bit separeated or empty. But if you have a very dense arrangements with many depth layers of sounds it can also harm the whole thing, because it merges and blends everything together and you loose that depth detail information quite a bit. So for me its a great tool, but nothing to be used on every occasion.


----------



## ThomasL (May 20, 2014)

Slate VCC, Waves NLS and Sonimus Britson use almost the same CPU when I compare them.

I find I can run enough tracks (approx. 20-30) without blaming VCC (or NLS or Britson) for being CPU hungry, MacPro 2.8GHz 8-core.

Lately I've been using Britson more, don't know if it's the convenience of having low pass and high pass filters in the same plugin. Or if it's that you can really crank it


----------



## Giant_Shadow (May 20, 2014)

Britson looks interesting, especially for the price Thomas. What console signature are they emulating btw Neve/Trident ? have you found its as effective on v.i.'s and softsynths as acoustic material ? I do wish some of these emulations offered a saturation control.




ThomasL @ Tue May 20 said:


> Slate VCC, Waves NLS and Sonimus Britson use almost the same CPU when I compare them.
> 
> I find I can run enough tracks (approx. 20-30) without blaming VCC (or NLS or Britson) for being CPU hungry, MacPro 2.8GHz 8-core.
> 
> Lately I've been using Britson more, don't know if it's the convenience of having low pass and high pass filters in the same plugin. Or if it's that you can really crank it


----------



## ThomasL (May 20, 2014)

I would say it's in the Neve "corner". What I really like is that you _can_ saturate it. A lot. You can even press a "X2" button and get up to 32 dB "gain", that cracks it up just fine 

The buss plugin also have three different curves to choose from, Flat, Loudness and Bright. On drum busses I most often press the FAT button and select Loudness. It's like cheating.

They have an update coming early June that looks real nice, groups and whatnot...


EDIT: on busses I usually turn of the crosstalk but leave it on for the 2-buss...


----------



## ceemusic (May 20, 2014)

You can control the saturation of both VCC & NLS.


----------



## ThomasL (May 20, 2014)

ceemusic @ 2014-05-21 said:


> You can control the saturation of both VCC & NLS.


Yes, but VCC is the hardest to get "a lot" of saturation from.


----------



## Giant_Shadow (May 21, 2014)

Thomas, Does Britson in your experience work well on V.I.'s and softsynths ?


----------



## ThomasL (May 21, 2014)

Absolutely! But then again so would Slate VCC 

Slate has more flavours than Britson, five if I remember correctly. Of those there is one I like much more than the rest, the Neve. All of these comes down to personal preference. Both Slate and Waves have demos, download and try for yourself. Britson has no demo however but if you buy it and REALLY don't like it, they will refund you.

When it comes to "coloring" and cracking up softsynths may I throw in another little plug "in the mix" so to speak (pun intended) 

The HoRNet SW34EQ: http://www.hornetplugins.com/plugins/hornet-sw34eq/

It has a modelled input stage which can give a lot of character, the EQ is also very colourful. It won't work on everything but when it does, it shines.


----------



## Giant_Shadow (May 21, 2014)

Cheers Thomas, I am Neve fan as well, so am going to try the Britson.

I like the Trident A Range EQ allot on the Apollo but can't really use 20+ of them : )


----------



## ThomasL (May 21, 2014)

Yes, the Trident is golden! My "bring-it-to-the-front" eq. The "polish-and-make-it-smooth" is the Harrison


----------



## ThomasL (May 21, 2014)

Oh, and I think you'll like Britson.


----------



## waveheavy (Jun 6, 2014)

Giant_Shadow @ 20/5/2014 said:


> Looking for thoughts and input on the Slate VCC or any other console simulation software. Is the cpu usage low ? I have a UA Apollo and probably could go with UA plugin in some form but am thinking about the Slate. Thank you.



Since you already have the Apollo, my choice would be to go with its tape emulators. Should be able to use it on more tracks. I've found you have to be more careful when driving into the UAD tape emulators. It can be very sensitive, but that's how you get more tape saturation out of it.

The Slate stuff is really nice. I prefer it over Waves and UAD's emulations. If I've got a lot of tracks I will setup the VTM (2" tape) and VCC on each group bus. Then the VCC master channel on the master bus, using its controls to drive up the other VCC's on the mix buses. If I still have enough computer resources I'll add the VTM after that, set to the 1/2" tape setting (simulates the 1/2" tape of the Ampex ATR 104 2-track machine used for analog mastering).

Within VCC you can also up the sample rate (uses more computer resources). Can set it to process in real time, or only at rendering. That gives you a lot more saturation of the Slate VCC.


----------



## Giant_Shadow (Jun 11, 2014)

Been demoing the UA A800 thats a nice option compared to the Britson IMO. Thomas whats your favorite clean option from UA ? I been thinking about the Maag. There was some harshness on the SSL i didnt care for.


----------



## ThomasL (Jun 11, 2014)

If you like the Studer try the Ampex. On UA's site there are some "clean" mastering presets that I like to start with when using it on the 2-bus.

If you're looking for a clean EQ I have four favourites 

1. Neve 88RS - nice and "light" on the DSP, perhaps a bit brittle on the highs
2. The Harrison - smooooooth!
3. Pultec Collection - it's not super clean but almost, smooth either way
4. Massive Passive - takes some time to get used to but clean. Takes a serious hit on the DSP though.


----------



## Giant_Shadow (Jun 11, 2014)

Cheers Thomas, Going to demo the Ampex this week.

For UA EQ's I have:

Trident
Harrison (bought yesterday for $99 in sale)
Pultec
EMI
Neve
and UA Tube.

Would like to add one more eq or channel thats on the cleaner side compared to the above. Am listening closely to the Maag Eq on my laptop tonight.




ThomasL @ Wed Jun 11 said:


> If you like the Studer try the Ampex. On UA's site there are some "clean" mastering presets that I like to start with when using it on the 2-bus.
> 
> If you're looking for a clean EQ I have four favourites
> 
> ...


----------



## ThomasL (Jun 11, 2014)

I have the Mäag native, liked it a lot when I got it but haven't used it in a while.

The bx_digital v2 is VERY clean and somewhat of a favorite, although I have it native as well. Didn't think of it at first


----------



## Giant_Shadow (Jun 14, 2014)

This was very good advice, I think I like the UA Studer a little more than the Britson. Of course the Studer eats up your Apollo resources fairly quickly using it on multiple channels. I use the Apex on the Master Buss. There both very 3D and add something special to thew sound.



waveheavy @ Fri Jun 06 said:


> Giant_Shadow @ 20/5/2014 said:
> 
> 
> > Looking for thoughts and input on the Slate VCC or any other console simulation software. Is the cpu usage low ? I have a UA Apollo and probably could go with UA plugin in some form but am thinking about the Slate. Thank you.
> ...


----------

